# CPA won't return my phone calls



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2017)

I usually do not use a CPA to do my taxes, but a few years ago when my mom passed away in 2011 I did use one. From there on I did my own taxes again.

This year when doing my taxes I realized that since 2011- which was the return the CPA did- I should have been taking a state tax exclusion each year that would have resulted in a refund and I researched, called NYS Tax dept. and so on and found I was correct.

It is too late to file a 2011 and 2012 amended return, but I could do so for 2013, 2014 and 2015.

I did not want to do it myself, as I assumed there had to be a flaw in the TAX ACT software, and evidently in the CPA's tax software because she got it wrong also.

I called her office and she returned my call one evening and spent a considerable amount of time with me on the phone. She is very personable also. She advised me to get the 2013 tax return to her as it had to be in by 4/18/17, and then I could bring in the other returns and she would deal with them after tax season. I did so and she completed the return and I have since received the refund from NYS.

Meanwhile, on 4/20/17, I brought my 2014 and 2015 tax returns to her office. I did not hear back from her, but figured she might have taken a vacation after the tax season, so I waited until 2 weeks ago just to give a call to check the status. Instead of the usual admin. assistant answering the phone, there was a voice mail, so I left a message on the CPA's ext. No call back.

I then tried her office again the end of that week- again a voice mail but then the assistant finally got on the phone. She tells me she isn't sure if the CPA will be in that week or not. I ask if she is on vacation- she doesn't answer. She tells me she will TRY to get an answer for me and call me back. (What? Don't you work for this woman? Don't you speak with her? It sounded strange). (This is a tiny office- a one person practice.)

Well, she never called me back. So again this week I call the office and get the voice mail and leave a message on the CPA's ext. No call back. I try to get the admin on the phone- first time no go. Then, a second call through the voice menu and I do get the admin. She again sounds mysterious. She tells me she will try to find out for me and call me back. I tell her that is what she told me last week. She doesn't answer. She asks for my phone number (which they have).

I ask a few more questions to try to determine what the problem is. I tell her that I am not in a rush, but just was wondering on a timeline for the returns completion. She says the CPA only comes in at night but she will try to find out and call me back.

Does any of this sound unusual to you? I find it all strange for a professional office. Maybe it is me? Any suggestions or input?

Mind you, I never asked her for compensation for the incorrect 2011 return she did for me, of which I had paid her $300. Not did she offer anything for the mistake, even though I mentioned the fact that she even missed this exclusion several times.

Now I am thinking maybe I will stop at the office on my way to work tomorrow morning-who knows if it will even be opened. Meanwhile, this woman has my tax returns and documents.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2017)

I would take it to someone else - this business sounds shaky.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I would take it to someone else - this business sounds shaky.



She has been in business since 2001 supposedly. You would think she would at least have the admin call and say- something like "it might be another month or so, I am busy with XYZ" Something like that.

But nothing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2017)

She could be ill, some kind of family issue, could be lots of things.  Or maybe caring for someone?  Or maybe she is in rehab - could be so many things.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> She could be ill, some kind of family issue, could be lots of things.  Or maybe caring for someone?  Or maybe she is in rehab - could be so many things.



Yes. True. My husband was saying that. But you would think they would at least say something to that affect or be honest and say due to unforeseen circumstances she will not be able to complete your returns so you can pick up your paperwork on such and such days/hours. Then I could bring them somewhere else. Geesh....


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2017)

Maybe the circumstances are tragic, or embarrassing, and she wants it kept confidential, but she needs the income so she is trying to keep up, but is falling behind.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe the circumstances are tragic, or embarrassing, and she wants it kept confidential, but she needs the income so she is trying to keep up, but is falling behind.



Maybe. I will stop there tomorrow and see what is going on if the door is not locked. If I don't get anywhere I am not sure what else to do. She has my tax returns and I will need them back one way or another.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2017)

I did find her email address and sent her an email now as well. If I do not get a response I will try to FAX a note to her and if still no response I guess I night have to file a complaint with the CPA board?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 6, 2017)

Your plan of action is exactly what I would do. You've been patient, polite, and persistent. I would definitely pay a visit to the office just to see what's going on and whether regular office hours are even being kept. If you continue to get stonewalled, you'll need to elevate the situation to notify state authorities, though that should be considered a last resort.

You might also check the business on the Better Business Bureau website. It's free to check.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Your plan of action is exactly what I would do. You've been patient, polite, and persistent. I would definitely pay a visit to the office just to see what's going on and whether regular office hours are even being kept. If you continue to get stonewalled, you'll need to elevate the situation to notify state authorities, though that should be considered a last resort.
> 
> You might also check the business on the Better Business Bureau website. It's free to check.




I did go on the BBB site but she is not listed there. I typed in her name and then tried with her company name and nothing.

I am hoping it doesn't get to the point of having to file any complaints that's for sure.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 7, 2017)

I dunno if this would apply to CPA's in that state, but in some states, CPA's, attorneys and other licensed professionals are required to designate a fellow professional as a stand-by in case of death, disability or disappearance, to "inventory" and close out files.  IMO, more states need to adopt this practice.

.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2017)

Mary Ann, you have my sympathy, for feeling that you've been ignored in your time of need. Here's another view. You were a steady client for several years. But then you decided to take the DIY approach to this professional service. Now, several years after removing yourself from her client list, you reappear, with work that will take her time, on files she didn't prepare, and doesn't have in her computer. 

I'm not a mind reader, but could see how a professional office might find other work to stay busy.

Good Luck. I hope you're able to complete the task at hand.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Mary Ann, you have my sympathy, for feeling that you've been ignored in your time of need. Here's another view. You were a steady client for several years. But then you decided to take the DIY approach to this professional service. Now, several years after removing yourself from her client list, you reappear, with work that will take her time, on files she didn't prepare, and doesn't have in her computer.
> 
> I'm not a mind reader, but could see how a professional office might find other work to stay busy.
> 
> ...



Actually I was never a steady client. I only used her once in 2011-the one where she made the mistake that is actually the error on all the returns going forward- until this last time to do an amended 2013 return- which she did get done and I submitted and already got my refund. And now I have brought 2014 and 2015 to be amended for the same issue. I am not expecting her to prioritize my returns. I realize they are small potatoes in terms of fees to her.

However- I do think it is rude not to return phone calls or reply to an email. Why can't she or her assistant respond to simply say it will be a couple of more months, or I'm on vacation, or I have an family emergency, or whatever the heck it is??

In any event, I went to the office today. The entire building was locked and it was after 9am. I could see papers in the window of her upstate office. There was a car in the parking lot (evidently I found out not hers). I rang the door bell- not sure if it even worked. I tried knocking. Nothing. I tried calling. Just the same old voice mail. Her husband's engineering and landscaping office is downstairs in the building- but closed also. Was furniture in the waiting room. I tried calling HIS phone number and left a message on HIS voice mail. Nothing. He also has a voice mail through her voice system and I left a message on that as well.

I went next door to another building where there are atty's. I asked the front desk person if she knew anything- this is a small town so I thought maybe they heard something. She didn't- but she took my phone number. Then I called the local realtors' office. Turns out the realtor I spoke with actually sold her and her husband their house! She said it all sounded strange and even checked with her father who is a long time business man in the village. He hadn't heard either, but the realtor took my phone number also and was going to ask her accountant if he knew anything.

Well- the plot thickens. I am so far nowhere with this. To me, if she is unable to do the returns at least tell me and I could pick them up and bring them elsewhere. Remember- she has all my documents, receipts, etc.- all the originals and my 2 years original tax returns- I didn't make copies- it would have been way too much stuff to copy. I never even would have thought to do it anyway. No reason to think it would be an issue.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm with you, there is no excuse for no communication.  it's unfortunate that you now have to become stalker, something easily headed off by giving you truth and realistic expectations.  They have failed spectacularly.  Even a delicate private matter can be ignored with just "she can help you x day at y time".   

Exasperating! 

I would at this point be looking for a regulatory body in the state or whatever jurisdiction.  Could be you will need to compel them to give you your stuff.  You have given them plenty of time, no need to waste more of yours.  Go over their heads if you can and do it now.  If something shady is going on, you do not want your original documents held in some evidence claim on everything in that office.

Don't mean to be alarmist, but this is bad business.  You should not have to go to these lengths.  Your mission is to recover your files, come what may to those holding them.  I do not know what channel to take, there are options before small claims court, but that would get their attention.  Could get you a fast phone call, and all your paperwork, especially if these are good people being clumsy rude professionals.   Docs in hand, suit dropped, move on with life.

Good luck, do keep us posted.  I keep wanting to think they are good people that hit a bad patch somehow but they do not seem to be acting that way.  No more benefit of the doubt, no more being nice (I generally picture you as polite but firm, if this is true, much more firm with polite optional; rudeness unthinkable even in countering rudeness).  They had opportunity to clear this up and for whatever reason have chosen not to.  In the extreme unlikelihood that they are in some serious trouble on other matters, apply double pressure to gain possession of not only the originals you provided them, but electronic copies of everything they have on you and whatever other paper they keep on you.  Everything.  I would also ask they delete electronic files after you have cd of them.   You aren't going back and something is wrong here so get deleted if you can.  You can't remove yourself from previous backups but away from instant access is good enough and more safety net than you need.  If you ask to be deleted from system, you also have to ask to watch it be deleted. 

Once I am pushed to be a pain in the butt customer, I am extra painy.  Politely, yet firm on exactly what they must do to get me to go away.  I don't care what they think about me since what I think about them is probably much worse.  It's amazing what can be accomplished by an immovable force standing in front of a desk giving an unyielding steely glare.  Eat your Wheaties, give em hell...


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 7, 2017)

Mary Ann, it doesn't sound good. Whatever is happening, I see all kinds of red flags based on what you learned during your visit this morning. I do think it's time to file a report with the state authorities. You definitely need to be able to recover your personal documents and records. You might also consider filing a police report, since this person is in possession of your documents and has been unresponsive to your many appeals to allow you to recover them.

As I am sure you are aware, time is of the essence. I wouldn't be surprised if they are preparing to skip town, though that is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Mary Ann, it doesn't sound good. Whatever is happening, I see all kinds of red flags based on what you learned during your visit this morning. I do think it's time to file a report with the state authorities. You definitely need to be able to recover your personal documents and records. You might also consider filing a police report, since this person is in possession of your documents and has been unresponsive to your many appeals to allow you to recover them.
> 
> As I am sure you are aware, time is of the essence. I wouldn't be surprised if they are preparing to skip town, though that is pure speculation on my part.


Seems you are getting that negative vibe as well.  We've gone past "weird" into "suspicious".

Police report sounds like a good idea, they may indeed assist in gaining entry and possession, whether office occupants like it or not. 

If at all possible, go to the police station in person vs phone call.  It will help to see that you are a normal person living a normal life and maybe just once in the conversation you mutter something like "I do hope they are ok, they seemed like nice people...."   

Not sure what gets cop attention, but potential for an unfound crime or trauma with someone lying injured or worse might spur action to check it out.  Maybe silly (and I apologize to police everywhere), but having 2 reasons for the police to go to that office is better than one reason that may not seem important to them as it seems no crime committed and not sure they would see grievous issue from your situation.  

My wild imagination says there is wrongdoing that a cop needs to happen across and get curious about, but they can't get their spidey sense up if they don't go into that office and observe its people.  Getting your stuff is the key goal, getting to the bottom of what is really going on isn't really your problem, but sure would be interesting.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2017)

Do you have copies of your paperwork, or do they have the only copies? If you can just go to another CPA, I would.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 7, 2017)

In my area, there is an information counter with a clerk who provides info at the county court house ... ask to see if any court actions have been filed AGAINST either her or her husband or her legal practice. Or judgments entered. Or foreclosure on business name. Even evictions on the business address(es).

Bankruptcy is a federal court action.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 7, 2017)

You've made more than a good faith effort to work with this CPA.  It would make me uneasy knowing that I've handed off irreplaceable tax materials to someone who isn't only not following through but behaving in an unethical manner.  Filing a complaint with the State Attorney General's Office will most likely get results fast.  It's easy and painless and complaint can be filed online here.  Just follow instructions on the form.  I used this recently to obtain a refund from a merchant who like your CPA refused to answer the phone or e-mails.  Good luck.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

So- here's the latest. I stop at her office this afternoon on my way back home from work. (She and her husband own this building- it is an old one- an they have had an* "Office Space for Rent"* sign up for months now. She and her husband use the same office which is upstairs).

That same car is parked in the lot, but now there is also another car parked close to the front door. There is now a *lock box* on the front door, but the door is open! I assume that maybe the lock box was put on for a realtor to show the office space. (But strange I assume they did not use the realtor I spoke with this morning who sold them their house because she would have told me). I go upstairs and the light is on in the office, but that door is locked, but then a man comes and opens the door. It is the husband!

I tell him what has gone on and he doesn't respond to anything I say other than that he is engineering and doesn't really know what goes on in the accounting business. He looked in a cabinet where supposedly completed returns were - just a couple there to see if mine was there but no go. He said it really would be best for me to call tomorrow and speak with the assistant.

Again I explain that she doesn't know anything and never calls me back. I explain the CPA never calls me back and didn't respond to my email. He did say that he thought that was odd! LOL! OMG!

I tell him I even left a message on his voice mail. He says nothing. I tell him I am concerned.

No reassurance from him. Pleasant man and I was very nice hoping he would reveal something, but he didn't.

I will add that the office and front desk looked fairly normal. He was making copies on the copy machine. It wasn't like things were in boxes being packed up to suggest going to leave anytime very soon. Then again- that was just the front desk area.

I am so bad at this! I left and called my husband from the parking lot. When I pulled out I realized the CPA's husband had left in his car without me noticing.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

wackymother said:


> Do you have copies of your paperwork, or do they have the only copies? If you can just go to another CPA, I would.




I do not. It would have been way too much to copy- 2 years of tax returns- all the statements and receipts and everything. I had no reason to believe I would need to anyway.

Funny- I was thinking-when I went to her back in 2011 when my mom passed- the mistake she made was exactly the reason I used her instead of doing the return myself because it had to do with the RMD from my mom's beneficiary IRA! After I left that day, I realized I could have done the returns myself- that I knew what I was doing and now just spent $300- but chalked it up for peace of mind. So then it turns out she made a mistake with it! How ironic is that?

I essentially lost about $500 on the return she made the mistake on- that was due me from NYS. Too late to file amended for 2011. Then another $500 from the one I did in 2012- too late to file an amended on that one as well.

I got $500 back on the 2013 one she just did, and am expecting another $1000 from the 2 from 2014 and 2015 she is holding hostage- if they ever get filed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input. Great responses. So very much appreciated! 

My next move is going to be to go there again tomorrow and see if the assistant is there as the CPA's husband said it was good to try to call her tomorrow between 8 and 12:30 and 12:30 and 4-( huh? Isn't that basically 8-4?).

If she is not there I will attempt to call and try to pin her down more. If I don't get anywhere, I think I am going to wait until I get back from our 1st vacation of the year which will be the last week of June (we are leaving 6/17-next Saturday). At that point if nothing has changed- I will make one more call and stop and then file a complaint and police report if I have to.

I just don't want added stress right now as I want to be able to ease into our vacation and enjoy it. I am stressed enough about flying and everything.

If I start something now, I will be in the throws of it right before and on vacation.

This is just so unbelievable to me. I wish someone could have taken a picture of my face when I saw that lock box! LOL!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 7, 2017)

Can you get copies of your 2014 and 2015 Returns from the NYS Tax Dept.  If so can you use your copy of the Amended 2013 Return she prepared for you as a guide and file Amended Returns for 2014 and 2015 yourself?

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> Can you get copies of your 2014 and 2015 Returns from the NYS Tax Dept.  If so can you use your copy of the Amended 2013 Return she prepared for you as a guide and file Amended Returns for 2014 and 2015 yourself?
> 
> George




I am not sure. I am hoping not to have to do it myself as I really don't have a lot of time and it's summer and all- busy on weekends and vacations coming up- work fills my weekdays, etc. That is another reason I gave it to her to do in the first place.

But- yes- that is an option. But I still want all my documentation back. My statements and receipts and w-2's and all the back up stuff that supports the returns. Important papers! Ugh- I get stressed just thinking about it.

I would think I need the back up documents if I were to have another CPA do it.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 7, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Great responses. So very much appreciated!
> 
> My next move is going to be to go there again tomorrow and see if the assistant is there as the CPA's husband said it was good to try to call her tomorrow between 8 and 12:30 and 12:30 and 4-( huh? Isn't that basically 8-4?).
> 
> ...



Red flags are waving all over the place! Proceed with contacting the authorities with no further delay. Time is very likely of the essence at this point.

The husband never gave any explanation of what is going on nor did he attempt to call his wife to see if she knew where your files could be found. In fact it sounds like they are in the process of vacating the property. They are married and share office space but he offered no explanation and was actually evasive if you think about it. Why would you waste anymore time talking to the assistant? It is already clear she can't or won't tell you what is going on and obviously something is.

Don't go into your vacation with this hanging over your head. Procrastinating will only make the situation worse and cause you more stress in the end. If your records are returned to you and there are some extenuating circumstances you can offer an apology if you feel it is warranted but the only apology I see needed is the one that is owed to you. You will enjoy your vacation so much more knowing you've turned this over to the authorities. And at this point that may be your only chance to retrieve your stuff.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 7, 2017)

Agree with Jan M ... fully.

Lockbox is a realtor's listing for MLS access. If the tax preparer and husband SHARED office space and husband was acting 'funny', he KNOWS way more than he wants to know and wants NO PART of explaining anything.

My bet is your records went to the dump months ago... who knows why any accountant would do that. Unless they had the IRS seizing their records for nonpayment of business taxes (or a audit on site).


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 7, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> If I don't get anywhere, I think I am going to wait until I get back from our 1st vacation of the year which will be the last week of June (we are leaving 6/17-next Saturday). At that point if nothing has changed- I will make one more call and stop and then file a complaint and police report if I have to.



First, Mary Ann, thanks so much to YOU for trusting all of us with this personal situation you find yourself in. I also agree with JanM's comment that time is of the essence. If you wait until toward the end of the month to further pursue this, you may very well find that the office is completely cleaned out and there is no forwarding address for your accountant. At that point, your tax records will be in the wind. You also will likely find yourself worrying/angst-ing about this whole situation during your vacation anyway.

As I and others have advised, the red flags are waving all over the place right now, and you need to act quickly. I would strongly advise filing a complaint with the Attorney General's office as 1st Class has suggested. Quick, decisive action is what is required now. This situation is going to get worse, not better--and the presence of the lockbox on the front door is a clear sign that my earlier speculation that these folks could very well be getting ready to skip town seems quite likely.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Agree with Jan M ... fully.
> 
> Lockbox is a realtor's listing for MLS access. If the tax preparer and husband SHARED office space and husband was acting 'funny', he KNOWS way more than he wants to know and wants NO PART of explaining anything.
> 
> My bet is your records went to the dump months ago... who knows why any accountant would do that. Unless they had the IRS seizing their records for nonpayment of business taxes (or a audit on site).



I was thinking maybe the lock box was put on for the office rental, but who knows? There is no real estate sign outside- just the office for rent sign with the CPA's phone number on it.

Why wouldn't they just call me to pick up the records if there was an issue with getting them done? She has had them 2 months.  I brought them to her on 4/20.

But- I think tonight I might try to fax over a threat. Stop there tomorrow and then I will file the police report. Mind you- I am working so I have limited time to deal with this during the day which is another problem. Why do these things happen to me? So crazy.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 7, 2017)

That's a good plan of action. Regarding the presence of the lockbox, remember that realtors can be given private listings--and the owner can easily request that the usual marketing paraphernalia including signs and fliers be dispensed with. Remember also that selling a business and the way it is marketed is much different from selling a home--so signs are actually rarely used in the first place.

Do you have an understanding boss? It might be worth it to ask for a half day off because you have some personal matters you need to attend to. I'm sorry if this seems obtrusive (I don't mean to be), but wanted to at least have you consider it.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2017)

Have you looked on the local MLS website to see if there are any listings in that building?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> That's a good plan of action. Regarding the presence of the lockbox, remember that realtors can be given private listings--and the owner can easily request that the usual marketing paraphernalia including signs and fliers be dispensed with. Remember also that selling a business and the way it is marketed is much different from selling a home--so signs are actually rarely used in the first place.
> 
> Do you have an understanding boss? It might be worth it to ask for a half day off because you have some personal matters you need to attend to. I'm sorry if this seems obtrusive (I don't mean to be), but wanted to at least have you consider it.




I tried to fax twice and kept getting a communication error, so I sent another email stating I am coming to the office tomorrow morning to pick up my returns and corresponding documents and if not I will file complaints immediately with the police and the proper NYS authorities.

Forget about understanding bosses- I have 2 extra available days left for the rest of the year which I am saving for emergencies. The rest are accounted for my vacations which I am so ready for I cannot even tell you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

wackymother said:


> Have you looked on the local MLS website to see if there are any listings in that building?




No I have not had the time. I didn't think it would come to this. BUT- I did call a realtor this morning who knows them as she sold them their home! And her dad is a long time business man in the village and neither of them have heard anything about problems. That was this morning BEFORE the lock box was on the door.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 7, 2017)

As soon as I saw the comment that the assistant says accountant will be in at night,  my thought was that the accountant had to go get a job working for someone else because her own practice wasn't paying the bills, and that she was coming in at night to work on the few projects of her own she still had going on.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> As soon as I saw the comment that the assistant says accountant will be in at night,  my thought was that the accountant had to go get a job working for someone else because her own practice wasn't paying the bills, and that she was coming in at night to work on the few projects of her own she still had going on.



I thought the same, but I didn't think much of it because of the seasonal nature of doing returns and so forth. I know people do what they have to do to make more money. But again- no reason not to return phone calls or respond to an email.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2017)

*Get a Transcript or Copy of a Prior Year Tax Return*

Transcripts are _free_ and you can get them 
for the current year and the past three years

If you need an actual copy of a filed and processed 
Federal tax return, _it will cost $57 for each tax year_. 

Complete Form 4506, Request for Copy of Tax Return, and mail it to the IRS address listed on the form for your area. Copies are generally available for the current year and past six years. Please allow 60 days for delivery.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/how-to-get-a-transcript-or-copy-of-a-prior-year-tax-return


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2017)

*Did you know that NYS Tax professionals are able to: *

*View their client's returns through your Tax Professional Online Services account by having their client complete and sign *

*E-ZRep Form TR-2000, Tax Information Access and Transaction Authorization.*

https://www.tax.ny.gov/help/contact/get-copy-of-return.htm


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2017)

I thought when you use tax software like Turbo Tax you can get statements etc of your filing?  I use a CPA but my son uses Turbo tax or something like that and I know that at one point he had to go back on past filings snd he got it through the software.

My thoughts on this... the couple may be undergoing a divorce and not on speaking terms.  They are selling the property as part of the settlement.  The wife is non functional at this point... try to get you materials back through the assistant if you can.  Look for CPA registry and file a complaint against her and see if they can help you get back your paperwork.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2017)

*Social Security SSA-1099* 

If you currently live in the United States &
you need a replacement form SSA-1099.

Using your online _my_ Social Security account.

If you don’t already have an account,
you can create one online.

https://www.ssa.gov/onlineservices/

Sign In or Create An Account.
Once you are logged in to your account,
select the "Replacement Documents" tab


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2017)

*OPM Federal Government *
*Retirement* *Services Online*

(1099R)
Request a duplicate
tax-filing statement

https://www.servicesonline.opm.gov/


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2017)

Miss Marty said:


> *Did you know that NYS Tax professionals are able to: *
> 
> *View their client's returns through your Tax Professional Online Services account by having their client complete and sign *
> 
> ...




So this means I didn't even need to bring her my tax returns in the first place?

Good to know. And I will never bring originals of anything to an accountant or anyone ever again after this mess. If I had copies of at least all my supporting documentation especially I wouldn't have to go through any of this.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2017)

I 


VacationForever said:


> I thought when you use tax software like Turbo Tax you can get statements etc of your filing?  I use a CPA but my son uses Turbo tax or something like that and I know that at one point he had to go back on past filings snd he got it through the software.
> 
> My thoughts on this... the couple may be undergoing a divorce and not on speaking terms.  They are selling the property as part of the settlement.  The wife is non functional at this point... try to get you materials back through the assistant if you can.  Look for CPA registry and file a complaint against her and see if they can help you get back your paperwork.




Yes- I have until May 1st of next year to get a copy of my 2015 return from TAX ACT, but too late to get a copy of my 2014 return as they only store them for 3 years up until May 1st of the third year. I would have to get that one from the IRS.

And - again- I do not have the back up documentation and receipts, which concerns me more.

And- yes- my husband and some others also think it may be a divorce. Still- you would think she still has to run her business. 

I did call the national CPA registry and they gave me the NYS government agency to call which I will do tomorrow.

OYE!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2017)

*Prior Year TaxAct Products*

Enter the web address for TaxAct  - Make your selection(s) to start or access a return or add a product to your shopping cart.

Note: E-filing is no longer available for Consumer 1040 individual returns.

E-filing is available for 3 years for professional and consumer business products.

*2013 Return and earlier*

These returns are no longer available on TaxAct Online.

https://www.taxact.com/products/prior-years


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2017)

Update: I went to the office the office this morning and it was opened! The assistant was vacuuming the carpet!

She again was evasive, but I pressed her and then she opened up a bit and said that the CPA hasn't been in in 2 weeks and probably won't be until next Wednesday. Then she will be on vacation (as will I) and then another vacation for 2 weeks in mid- July (as will I). She said she has another job and only comes in on Wednesdays. She cannot call her at her other job which makes it difficult. She also has the husbands' accounting work to deal with regularly, so she is beyond busy all the time.

 I told her I do vaguely remember the CPA telling me it will take her awhile, but that wasn't the issue. It was the fact that for two weeks no one would communicate with me despite my calls and emails and so on. The office was not opened when it was supposed to be. The lock box- the whole scenario.

 I told her I would like my returns back. She had no problem with that- she got them right away. I told her I would make copies or scan the originals and send them by email to her. This way I would feel more at ease having all my original stuff. I stressed again that I was not trying to push for the returns to be completed right away, but was only checking in/following up on the status and because no one communicated with me it looked bad and I thought something was going down with the practice.

I told her I was getting ready to file a police report and a complaint with NYS. She didn't look too happy with that statement. I told her of the threatening email I had sent the CPA - that I feel bad about it now-and that I would immediately send an apology email to her, which I have done. But if she had just contacted me it would not have escalated to this.

As for the lock box, it was there for the reason I thought it was. It was for the realtor to show the office space for rent. She also said the engineer husband really doesn't know what goes on in the accounting practice. She said she knows more about the two practices than the couple knows about each others' practice!

I guess no one in this office has people skills! But- I feel better that I have my returns and documents back. But now I have work to do tonight in scanning or copying. UGH! And- I have to hope the accountant doesn't get angry at my threatening email when she finally does read it and then refuse to do my returns. Then I would have to get another accountant. I have no time or energy for all this.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 8, 2017)

Huge relief, Mary Ann. I am very happy that you were able to get your tax records recovered and that this has an acceptable ending. Nice going! Now you can go on your upcoming vacation without having to worry about this issue. I guess it goes without saying, but you may want to consider finding another accountant! 

Good job for staying on this and getting the resolution we were all hoping for for you.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't imagine why you are even considering using this person ever again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2017)

I certainly would not send the documents back to her - I would take them to someone else, and cut your ties with her.

[She cannot call her at her *other job* which makes it difficult.]

This is a ridiculous statement, surely she can call her cell phone number or home number and leave a message.


----------



## wilma (Jun 8, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> I can't imagine why you are even considering using this person ever again.


Totally agree.


----------



## geekette (Jun 8, 2017)

whew, I was getting concerned for your safety.  Better outcome than expected.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I told her I would make copies or scan the originals and send them by email to her. This way I would feel more at ease having all my original stuff. I stressed again that I was not trying to push for the returns to be completed right away, but was only checking in/following up on the status...



You told her this just to get your originals back, correct.  There's no way you're really considering letting them fix your taxes.  It's very clear that any future dealings with these people will only result in more heartache and agony for you.  Run don't walk away from these people.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 8, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> You told her this just to get your originals back, correct.  There's no way you're really considering letting them fix your taxes.  It's very clear that any future dealings with these people will only result in more heartache and agony for you.  Run don't walk away from these people.


+1.

Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2017)

Yep. Terminate the relationship with this CPA.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2017)

Well- I did not terminate my relationship with the accountant. Sounds crazy, I know. But after speaking with the assistant I at least got a better picture of what is going on. I don't agree or like it the way she avoids all communication with her office while she is working the high pressure corporate type job- I think that is totally ridiculous- but now I know this is how she operates. I didn't have a communication issue with her when I had her do my return in 2011 and my recent amended one for 2013 because she is in the office for the entire tax season and her assistant is always there.

Obviously off season she works differently.

Just want her to get these amendments done and that is it. I would do them myself (copying off what she did on my 2013 one as bogey suggested) but I work hard all year and now is my time to enjoy my weekends and vacations and I simply don't want to.

My husband scanned just what she needs (as far as we know) and sent them to her via attachment in an email as her assistant suggested. I have all my originals and I am happy with that. I am going on vacation soon and I am not going to worry about it. If she doesn't get them done this summer than I will get someone else to do them in the Fall (another headache to find someone else) or maybe attempt to do them myself, but hopefully I won't have to.

The 2014 one has to be done by April 2018 and the 2015 one has to be done by April 2019. She only has to amend my NYS returns because I never took the exclusions I was entitled to. Now that she has done the 2013 one it really should be quite simple for her to also do the other two because it is exactly the same issue and my tax situation has stayed basically the same.

Would I like her to do them immediately? Yes, of course. But I am ok with her getting them done over the summer. Hopefully she will!

Among other things, I have learned from this to always make copies of everything no matter how much of it there is before documents with anyone.

I am relieved and breathing well. The stress has come off my shoulders. I really appreciate every ones' advice on this. It was making me nuts! I felt like I was in a Twilight Zone episode. LOL!

Thank you all! I will post when she gets them done!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jun 8, 2017)

I have followed this thread from the beginning and am happy to learn that you now have your returns back in hand.  I am a bit curious though as to why you don't just file your own amended returns for 2014 and 2015.  If I'm understanding the situation correctly, you filed your own 2012-2015 returns and missed taking the same state tax exclusion that the CPA missed on the 2011 return. 2013 was the first year that there was still time to file an amended return, which she did for you and you do have a copy of it. 

When you amend a return that has been previously filed, don't you just use the correct form for an amended return and copy all of the information from the original return and this time INCLUDE the deduction that was previously missed?  Isn't it just this one line item you need to amend? You have your 2013 return as filed originally and also the amended return to use as a resource.  I would recommend doing this directly on the form (I am NOT a fan of Turbo Tax or other tax software products) so that it is easy to compare.

This way you will save yourself the aggravation of having to find another person to file the return and save yourself some $$ as well.  It will be nice to get this behind you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2017)

PrairieGirl said:


> I have followed this thread from the beginning and am happy to learn that you now have your returns back in hand.  I am a bit curious though as to why you don't just file your own amended returns for 2014 and 2015.  If I'm understanding the situation correctly, you filed your own 2012-2015 returns and missed taking the same state tax exclusion that the CPA missed on the 2011 return. 2013 was the first year that there was still time to file an amended return, which she did for you and you do have a copy of it.
> 
> When you amend a return that has been previously filed, don't you just use the correct form for an amended return and copy all of the information from the original return and this time INCLUDE the deduction that was previously missed?  Isn't it just this one line item you need to amend? You have your 2013 return as filed originally and also the amended return to use as a resource.  I would recommend doing this directly on the form (I am NOT a fan of Turbo Tax or other tax software products) so that it is easy to compare.
> 
> This way you will save yourself the aggravation of having to find another person to file the return and save yourself some $$ as well.  It will be nice to get this behind you.




Thanks. Yes- see my post above yours. Also, I decided to have her do them in the first place because I do use tax software and there was obviously some kind of flaw in it (and in the CPA's), so I didn't want to attempt an amended return on it. I also wasn't sure if I was 100 percent correct on my discovery of this error (even though I had confirmed it over the phone with NYS). I had a long discussion with the CPA over the phone about it and she looked things up and said I was correct and she told me what she would charge to do them so that I could decide if it was worth it and it was determined that it would be.

Frankly, I was a bit burnt out from doing my 2016 taxes and I just didn't want to deal with it. I have long, busy days during the work week and then very busy on weekends with other things that require attention and I decided I would just rather let her do them. Yeah- it is costing me money but at some point my time and energy and happiness are worth a lot. I plan on giving our son the money from the refunds that is left over after paying her to put towards a car he needs desperately.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 9, 2017)

The real culprit is the tax system that is so complicated that intelligent people don't feel comfortable and have to hire someone 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patri (Jun 9, 2017)

I still think there is something scuzzy going on with the gal, and would not do business with her ever again. It is down time for accountants and you could find someone else to get this done within a week or two. You may just find she is gone on your return from vacation. What if you run into an IRS issue and need her to be involved? Will she return your calls? She is not professional and should not be trusted with people's financial data.


----------



## Patri (Jun 9, 2017)

Duplicate.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 9, 2017)

My DW was an accountant working in a CPA firm and told me a how some sole-proprietors, i.e. truck driver, dry cleaners, etc.,  would literally bring in bags filled with receipts and statements and leave it to her to sort thru, while others would bring their docs neatly organized in folders. Needless to say, the former paid thru the nose for the extra work -- but they didn't mind 'cuz they knew it was necessary.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 9, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> My DW was an accountant working in a CPA firm and told me a how some sole-proprietors, i.e. truck driver, dry cleaners, etc.,  would literally bring in bags filled with receipts and statements and leave it to her to sort thru, while others would bring it their docs neatly organized in folders. Needless to say, the former paid thru the nose for the extra work -- but they didn't mind 'cuz they knew it was necessary.


Sole proprietors do what they do best and usually that's NOT paperwork.  This scenario is not that usual related to the "shoe box" approach to paperwork.  It gets overwhelming for the small business owner to try to understand what to do with all of the numbers.  A good bookkeeper or accountant are best options for this type of business.  Then hand off the finished numbers to a CPA or tax accountant.  Must less costly because CPA's will charge premium pricing, which is unnecessary to do the accounting side of the equation.

*MaryAnn*, the tax preparer does not NEED copies of all of the supporting documentation to do the work.  As long as YOU have the documents and can present in an audit, then don't give them up to the person preparing the tax return.  Make copies of only documents that have a FORM number on them so that the tax preparer can get it entered in the correct area of the tax return.  The rest can be submitted on a spreadsheet and and handed off.  If the preparer has a question, they can ask.

Also, never shy away from ASKING QUESTIONS about a finished tax return, no matter what their designation.  It's your money, you're a smart lady and have some experience with tax preparation on your own stuff.  Go through the whole return, ask questions and THEN make the payment for services.  A GOOD tax preparer will be happy to review any aspect of the return and answer all your questions.


----------



## geekette (Jun 9, 2017)

I completely support your decision to stay the course, trade money for time and happiness.  You are perfectly justified in doing whatever you want.  And I am for sure a fierce advocate for quality vacation time. 

I sometimes choose to pay for convenience, like taking my car to the dealership.  I know I pay more, but I get more, including peace of mind that it was done right, that good records are kept, and likely the same people work on my vehicle year after year.  They do the recall work, they grant discounts, they shuttle me wherever I wanna go and pick me up later. 

If you feel better about the situation, that's all that matters.  The long distance cyber vibe was creepy but I can understand the offseason part.  This makes the husband part more odd, however, like he doesn't understand his wife's CPA business has seasons.  I still don't like this couple, but it's not my call.  that you get what you need is what matters, and that the deadlines are far future makes it feel much better from way over here.

breathe easy, sister, you have a vacation to get ready for!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2017)

Update: the 2 remaining amended returns are all completed. 

Still had a little bit of a communication issue with the CPA's correspondence, but I am putting the last return in the mail tomorrow and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 10, 2017)

Good news. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tia (Jul 10, 2017)

First time reading this thread and it gave me the creeps all the way around. I would of gotten my returns and never ever gone back.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2017)

Tia said:


> First time reading this thread and it gave me the creeps all the way around. I would of gotten my returns and never ever gone back.



I get it. Can you believe I even had to call her tonight because she did not attach two forms to the original to be mailed out to the state that I happened to notice on MY copy of the 2015 amended return? 

Amazingly she actually answered the phone! She is very nice to speak with (one reason I used her before) and she couldn't explain why that was. Honestly, I think she is on overload. Of course, that should not be my problem.

My husband said- get someone else next time!


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, don't use her again.  A bad CPA can be really costly, we learned the hard way.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2017)

Good thing I check everything. I was able to just make two copies of the 2 forms that should have also been attached to the original. Most people would have just taken the return and put it in the envelope and mail it without giving it a second thought. Not me. I checked each page!

As I mentioned, she even contradicted herself on a couple of minor things with the other two amended returns in terms of what she needed and what should be included with the returns. I, of course, questioned her about it. Oye! Like I said- keeping fingers crossed- got my refund on the first one so hopefully these will go through ok as well.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok, time to roll out my bad lawyer story.  My mother was terminal and we hired a lawyer to rewrite her will, and to place her condo in a land trust for my sister.  Strike one, he added a name to the will that no one in the family had ever heard of . my mother had already signed the will and I began to suspect we had a brother we never heard of.  Strike two, the day before my mother died, we get the land contract and somehow this lawyer has placed a condo owned by my sister in the land trust. , instead of my mothers condo.  We don't even know how he knew about this condo.  It took him two years to straighten it out.  Strike three, a year later we discover he has been convicted of embezzling a million dollars in savings from an elderly veteran and various other crimes. 
By comparison, the cpa is not as bad, but I wouldn't use her again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Ok, time to roll out my bad lawyer story.  My mother was terminal and we hired a lawyer to rewrite her will, and to place her condo in a land trust for my sister.  Strike one, he added a name to the will that no one in the family had ever heard of . my mother had already signed the will and I began to suspect we had a brother we never heard of.  Strike two, the day before my mother died, we get the land contract and somehow this lawyer has placed a condo owned by my sister in the land trust. , instead of my mothers condo.  We don't even know how he knew about this condo.  It took him two years to straighten it out.  Strike three, a year later we discover he has been convicted of embezzling a million dollars in savings from an elderly veteran and various other crimes.
> By comparison, the cpa is not as bad, but I wouldn't use her again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow!  I thought my previous CPA was bad enough - it cost us an additional $200K in taxes due to his wrong interpretation of business accounting, which we could have avoided.  The new CPA caught the problem... but it was too late.  We also had a bad trust attorney... he put my house (separate property) in my husband's name - essentially gave my house to him, we caught it and corrected it.  Then a second trust attorney, after we fired the first one after paying him $5K, put all individual assets as community property... this one cost us $4K. We went to a third trust attorney to straighten it all out.  We kept the third one but she is also expensive but at least she does it correctly.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Ok, time to roll out my bad lawyer story.  My mother was terminal and we hired a lawyer to rewrite her will, and to place her condo in a land trust for my sister.  Strike one, he added a name to the will that no one in the family had ever heard of . my mother had already signed the will and I began to suspect we had a brother we never heard of.  Strike two, the day before my mother died, we get the land contract and somehow this lawyer has placed a condo owned by my sister in the land trust. , instead of my mothers condo.  We don't even know how he knew about this condo.  It took him two years to straighten it out.  Strike three, a year later we discover he has been convicted of embezzling a million dollars in savings from an elderly veteran and various other crimes.
> By comparison, the cpa is not as bad, but I wouldn't use her again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Wow! What a story! Makes you really wonder if there is anyone competent and ethical out there! Pretty scary!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Wow!  I thought my previous CPA was bad enough - it cost us an additional $200K in taxes due to his wrong interpretation of business accounting, which we could have avoided.  The new CPA caught the problem... but it was too late.  We also had a bad trust attorney... he put my house (separate property) in my husband's name - essentially gave my house to him, we caught it and corrected it.  Then a second trust attorney, after we fired the first one after paying him $5K, put all individual assets as community property... this one cost us $4K. We went to a third trust attorney to straighten it all out.  We kept the third one but she is also expensive but at least she does it correctly.



OMG! I would have went ballistic!  Can't trust anyone! Maybe the do it yourself kits aren't so bad after all! LOL!


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 11, 2017)

I feel very sorry for you. I do not know anything about your laws, but this entire situation seems like fraud to me.  But I think you have left this entirely too long. You need to report this to the police, stating that they made an error in your return, they have your documents, are not forthcoming with returning them, and you need them for future returns you need to make, and all messages you have left have gone unanswered.  You need to protect yourself.  There may be a reason for all this, but in the mean time you need to take care of your interests.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2017)

Chrisky said:


> I feel very sorry for you. I do not know anything about your laws, but this entire situation seems like fraud to me.  But I think you have left this entirely too long. You need to report this to the police, stating that they made an error in your return, they have your documents, are not forthcoming with returning them, and you need them for future returns you need to make, and all messages you have left have gone unanswered.  You need to protect yourself.  There may be a reason for all this, but in the mean time you need to take care of your interests.




I think you missed the rest of this thread but it is resolved.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes, sorry mpumilla,  I did miss that you had resolved your issue to your satisfaction.  I really think you should never use this person again.


----------

